# Soap molds/boxes??



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

What have you been using for soap molds or boxes. Currently we're using a wood box I made that gives us about an inch thick slab that we cut for bars. Do you use different molds for different recipes? What's the size and design of your mold/box? I'm looking at making a few different boxes for different poundage recipes. Considering making the sides easy to remove on a loaf type box.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I have never made soap but would think that candy molds and such would work well. wouldnt the new silicone muffin pans work?


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

It's all a matter of what you want, slab, log, rounds, half rounds, detailed individual molds, etc. They are all out there to buy. 

If you are making soap for personal use and gift giving then make your molds according to what you want the bars to measure and go from there.

If you want to make soap to sell then you have to take into consideration how you will package your soaps; naked bars, plastic wrap, paper wrap or boxes. If you are going to buy packaging then you will want your bars to fit inside without a lot of aggravation.

I personally use "Kelsei Molds", "Upland Log molds" and "Southern Garden Scents" half round molds. I use the Kelsei's the most because I have trouble cutting straight and don't want to invest in an expensive cutter. Some people use pvc rounds exclusively and cut by hand or buy a good quality cutter like FCS's "tank".

Some people use cardboard boxes and line them and get several uses, some buy the index card size boxes from office supply stores and say that they last for a long time. So you see, it's all a matter of what you want to use to make the soap that you want.

Didn't mean to write a book.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Buy??? We don't buy, we make.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I would make if I could!!

The molds mentioned above are to give you ideas and measurements so that you can make what you want. 8o)
You might want to search for misty creek molds for another idea to help with the cutting, they have slits in the sides for a long knife to fit through to keep the bars consistent.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

here is some soap i made in a simple box shaped log mold that i line with freezer paper. i don't have a pic of the mold, but i did include a pic of the cutter i made. i can adjust the width of the bar if i wish.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Meloc,
Do you have the dimensions of your box? How much soap, what size batch does it hold? We line our box with freezer paper too, makes it easier.
I like your cutter, a simple drywall knife and box. the adjustment is neat. I've used an old plastic miter box and a knife like yours.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the log mold is 3 1/2 x 15 3/4 x 2 3/4 in inches. it has been quite a while since made any soap, but i think it holds @ 4 lbs., but i am not sure about that as i seem to remember using a smaller mold in addition to the larger one because i had a bit extra. when i make another mold, i will make it deeper. i don't want taller bars, but i think the mold needs more space...just in case, lol. i think i will make the next one at least 3 1/2 inches high. it has been so long since i built this stuff, i can't quite remember the motivation behind the size i use. i like to trim both ends from the log and have the rest make 1 inch thick bars. i think the next mold will be a bit longer so i can trim about 1/4 inch from each end and have the one inch bars come out perfect. the batch size had something to do with the mold size when i made it...or maybe the other way around. i had a set batch size because the percentages of oils i wanted made the measuring easier. when i changed my basic recipe, i added to the batch size to keep the measuring easy. i think that is why i started having extra soap and needed to use another mold.

one thing i can say for sure is that i need to make a longer cutting box. i used what i had as scrap at the time and the cutter is too short. i need to balance the long log of soap as it wants to tip backwards. the next cutter will be at least 2/3 as long as the log from the cutting slot to the edge you feed the log from. that should make things much easier for me.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Check out the site chestnutfarms.com - I saved that a long time ago because they actually posted the instructions to make a wooden soap mold.
Hopefully that helps. There are other sites out there that have instructions to make planers,bevelers and cutters but I did not save those links.

Bev


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I also started with the instructions to make a soap mold at ChestnutFarms.com

Works well!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I just used an old tupperware bacon keeper. That way if you want to keep the heat in while curing you can put the lid on it.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I made a soap mold today out of a 1x4. It is 20 inches long, and the width of the 1x4. I don't know how much it will hold yet. It makes bars just right for soap boxes. I think I will discontinue the soap boxes and wrap them with paper from now on.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the kraft boxes are a bit pricey.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

MELOC said:


> the kraft boxes are a bit pricey.


So I have learned LOL


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for all of the replies and links. I've calculated sizes and will now have to get around to making some molds. The mold we currently use is 25 1/2" x 13 1/2" x 4" which gives us 40 1" thick bars with the recipe we use.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> I have never made soap but would think that candy molds and such would work well. wouldnt the new silicone muffin pans work?


The silicone muffin pans work great for small batches. Like most hobby soapers I have invested in several molds. The lastest one and the one that I love the most is the silicone lined, wooden log mold from Silvermoon.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I looked Linn, and can't find that mold.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is the link, although their website is not working this morning. I sent them an e-mail to let them know, so maybe they will get it running again.

http://www.silvermoonsoapsupply.com/

I sprayed the silicone lining with food-grade silicone spray and the soap came right out without sticking.


----------



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

I took an old Tupperware square cupcake carrier, made a 5 sided box from Dow 1/2" Styrofoam and duct tape, and then made a Styrofoam piece to fit inside the bottom of the carrier. 

The top of the container becomes the bottom, and is set inside the Styrofoam box, and the bottom of the cupcake container with the foam insert becomes the top of the soap mold.

Putting a lid on soap molds helps top prevent ash, aka that dusty white stuff, from forming on the top of the soap. If you want more insulation, throw a towel over the mold, but I've never had a problem using my blue box.

I only use this for my larger batches (46 oz. to 86 oz.) of soap.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

linn; that link gave came up with a rudespace.com some kind of link for adults- yikes, could you check it again?


----------

